# Paph. tigrinum 'Windy Hill'



## tomkalina (Jun 19, 2012)

In bloom this morning, we got this clone from Marilyn Le Doux a couple of years ago. The dorsal sepal is one of the widest we've seen. Bred it with our best Fox Valley clone 'A' after taking the photo. Now to wait 14-16 months for the seed pod to mature


----------



## eggshells (Jun 19, 2012)

Woot! I want this so bad. I want a flask! Have you tried breeding this species before? I heard they are quite hard to germinate from seeds.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 19, 2012)

I think Sam Tsui just brought a few flasks from the lab we use, but I'm not sure. He's about the only one who has been selling them as flasks. The main problem seems to be that the seed pods take so long to mature; and seed pods harvested early just don't give good germination.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice. How about a photo of the plant?


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2012)

fantastic! i'm on the waiting list for a division from one of our esteemed members here....


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 19, 2012)

Lovely! My tigrinum is just about to flower as well....


----------



## eggshells (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Tom, 



> fantastic! i'm on the waiting list for a division from one of our esteemed members here....



I missed out on tenmans division. Darn it!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 19, 2012)

Here ya' go, Eric....


----------



## fbrem (Jun 19, 2012)

wow, these are so awesome, and your's is a very nice one indeed!


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Thanks Tom,
> 
> 
> 
> I missed out on tenmans division. Darn it!



i didn't get that one either--that got snatched up pretty quickly.


----------



## nikv (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 19, 2012)

Stunning clone!


----------



## John M (Jun 19, 2012)

I can see why you wanted that one in your breeding program. It's a very good clone in all respects!


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2012)

And only a 2 growth plant. Did you have to take extra precautions about keeping the crown dry during development?

Very Nice Tom:drool:

I've got one in sheath right now, and the season is right about now. So maybe it will do it this year for me too.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Rick,

No extra precautions keeping the crown dry. In fact, I wonder whether all the bud blasting we hear about is due to overly dry conditions....just a thought. Fact is, if what you're doing leads to bud blast, then you have to do the opposite. I have yet to see crown rot or bud blast in a well grown tigrinum given ample quantities of water.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 19, 2012)

Very Nice!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 19, 2012)

Totally Awsome Tom!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 19, 2012)

My single experience with tigrinum was that the bud blasted when the plant was younger. Once the plant had gone through 2 bud and spike blasts, it became a very reliable and easy bloomer. I miss that plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2012)

That's a good flower -- mine died…


----------



## Stone (Jun 19, 2012)

That's a fantastic clone!


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> No extra precautions keeping the crown dry. In fact, I wonder whether all the bud blasting we hear about is due to overly dry conditions....just a thought. Fact is, if what you're doing leads to bud blast, then you have to do the opposite. I have yet to see crown rot or bud blast in a well grown tigrinum given ample quantities of water.



I've had lots of bud blast on my plants over the years, but have maintained normal watering. Eric's comments about having a multigrowth plant are a bit more in line with what I've been seeing for most growers, but this plant is only 2 growths.

Before Klite growing my plants have had problems keeping much more than 3 growths at a time, but since changing the feed regime I'm getting bigger, sturdier growths, and more of them. So I'm hoping for good spikes this year.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine is still just a single growth, not doing much...


----------



## Brandon Tam (Jun 20, 2012)

*Paph. tigrinum (Jungle Collected)*



tomkalina said:


> In bloom this morning, we got this clone from Marilyn Le Doux a couple of years ago. The dorsal sepal is one of the widest we've seen. Bred it with our best Fox Valley clone 'A' after taking the photo. Now to wait 14-16 months for the seed pod to mature




It must be that time because my plants are blooming too! Jungle collected tigrinums in bloom and going to cross them too :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Brandon,

They look strong and healthy. Are you growing them warm or cool? High or low light? Wet or dry?

Thanks,


----------



## Spaph (Jun 20, 2012)

WOW impressive Brandon... nice variation between clones!


----------



## Stone (Jun 21, 2012)

Brandon Tam said:


> It must be that time because my plants are blooming too! Jungle collected tigrinums in bloom and going to cross them too :clap:



Well I just love this sp. and these are very nice!!!!! They are as rare as hen's teeth over here


----------



## Brandon Tam (Jun 22, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Hi Brandon,
> 
> They look strong and healthy. Are you growing them warm or cool? High or low light? Wet or dry?
> 
> Thanks,



Growing them in warm temperatures. 85 degrees during the day with high amounts of light. 20% shade cloth on the greenhouse with every other day watering.


----------



## labskaus (Jun 22, 2012)

Windy Hill is outstanding, but Brandons wild things are nice too. That's such a rare species, I appreciate your breeding efforts very much.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 22, 2012)

That's a great looking bloom! Best of luck for the pod!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 23, 2012)

Lovely! All of them!!! I have had one of these on my list of things to look out for...now I have Several, from different grexes on my wish list  Nice variation!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2012)

I am so jealous...


----------



## BarbaraAnne (Sep 8, 2018)

I never did get mine too bloom and it minimized itself out of existence. Wonder how many years it takes too bloom. Have not seen them at Clouds Orchid since.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry to hear. Time to buy more orchids!


----------

